# Hunting Contest Rule Change... should it happen?



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

For instance if kids don't take some birds out soon they would be overpopulated and soon you'd see diseases and mites, lice etc. I not trying to start anything or anything. But I would say maybe drop the birds, but Small games fine


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i say no. Mountain goats need to be worth at least 15


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> i say no. Mountain goats need to be worth at least 15


what are you talking about, mountain goats are 15, and arhoythunter, this isnt for sure yet, we could always add some type of small game


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I vote that you can't kill birds and you must prove for other small game that it is season.
Just my 2 cents.
Also how much would hogs be worth? Because they are DEFINATLY not small game.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'd say just scrap it for this year.. and let it go.. come up with a good one for next year


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

N7709K said:


> i'd say just scrap it for this year.. and let it go.. come up with a good one for next year



i agree wait for ethe deer hunting contest


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i agreed i have been working to get something but in mn nothing is moving


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

texashoghunter said:


> I vote that you can't kill birds and you must prove for other small game that it is season.
> Just my 2 cents.
> Also how much would hogs be worth? Because they are DEFINATLY not small game.


hogs are probably going to be about 8 points


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> hogs are probably going to be about 8 points


but they will have to have some sort of limit on them for the contest


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

i dont think you should put your hunting licnce in the pic, thats a little too much info


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

8 points are too much like 5 points 300+
4 points 200+ LBS 5 hog limit
3 points 100+


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

logibear said:


> i dont think you should put your hunting licnce in the pic, thats a little too much info


Ya, I don't think we need to do that part.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if you want it to be fair.. 1 point per kill.. highest total takes it....


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> if you want it to be fair.. 1 point per kill.. highest total takes it....


That's the best idea right there. I think we should start a whole new contest.

Jake


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

no thats not fair because for guys like me, its bad idea i live in MN so i have no hogs, no elk, nothing, i have big bucks and predators and i dont have to many predators at that
i have turkeys but none where i hunt


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> no thats not fair because for guys like me, its bad idea i live in MN so i have no hogs, no elk, nothing, i have big bucks and predators and i dont have to many predators at that
> i have turkeys but none where i hunt


what isnt fair? we can try to fix whatever it is before this new contest starts


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> That's the best idea right there. I think we should start a whole new contest.
> 
> Jake


its not fair because some people dont have as many animals around to hunt and some things are MUCH more challenging to hunt than others, remember its not about how many kills, its about challening ourselves to become better hunters


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> no thats not fair because for guys like me, its bad idea i live in MN so i have no hogs, no elk, nothing, i have big bucks and predators and i dont have to many predators at that
> i have turkeys but none where i hunt


We have deer, turkey, and predators here also, but its still plenty fair for the people that live in the places to hunt the elk or hogs and mountain goats and such. They might have elk, they might have pigs, but they might not have the deer or turkeys. Its kinda even no matter were you go. Like g5 said above (its about challenging ourselves to become better hunters.)


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

well for guys in texas or somewhere like that that has many many animals idk is it gonna be teams or self


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

I am thinking maybe 2 or 3 man teams


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> its not fair because some people dont have as many animals around to hunt and some things are MUCH more challenging to hunt than others, remember its not about how many kills, its about challening ourselves to become better hunters


Yes it it fair, because you're talking about shooting animals in season and I can guarentee you that everyone will have something in season.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I like the idea of a big game contest, but I think once small game seasons open, it will be a good contest. n77 does have a good plan with 1 point each, but maybe... a little extra reward for a 125" antlers for any species gets 2 points? but we dont need to start this contest until the seasons start to open.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

my opinon is say a bird is only like 3 -5 points and small game is like 10 so there isnt so much point problems or just say unless bird in season dont shoot


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think teams would be a good idea. One man teams wouldn't seem fair for people that live in places that have all sorts of different species and other people that have 1 or 2 differnt kinds of big game running around. Teams would be a good idea.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yea but a bull elk is hard to kill but a 150" whitetail aint no walk in the park either


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

crbanta said:


> my opinon is say a bird is only like 3 -5 points and small game is like 10 so there isnt so much point problems or just say unless bird in season dont shoot


birds are out for sure we are done with that


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

YESS THANK YOU SOME ONE THAT HAS A BRAIN![g5hoytbowhunter]


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Yes it it fair, because you're talking about shooting animals in season and I can guarentee you that everyone will have something in season.
> 
> Jake


you try to explain to me how someone in texas shooting hogs and turkeys and deer and javelinas is fair with someone like me in michigan with only deer and turkeys and bear (and most peope in michigan dont bear hunt)


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> birds are out for sure we are done with that


Ya, done killing little birds, on to hunting real animals.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ya, done killing little birds, on to hunting real animals.


x2 :thumbs_up


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

is a scouting thread cool? can just post trail cam pics and shed pics? rubs scrapes? yes , no???


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ya, done killing little birds, on to hunting real animals.


hallelujah


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

*NEWLY EDITED RULES*........WHAT ARE SOME THOUGHTS ON THIS. *LET ME KNOW THROUGH PM OF ANY CHANGES THAT SHOULD BE MADE*

1) ARCHERY ONLY (must show archery equipment in picture)
2) You may use a gun but only for turkeys and for 1/2 the points
3) must be a current season for that animal
4) must show your tag or license in the picture
5) must not exceed bag limit
6) Only North American Big Game animals (including wild turkey)
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck over 150"- 15 points
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck over 120"- 12 points
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck over 100"- 9 points
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck under 100"- 5 points
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) doe- 5 points
Black bear- 10 points
Brown Bear- 15 points
Bull Moose- 15 points
Cow moose- 10 points
Bull Elk- 15 points
Cow Elk- 10 points
Wild Turkey (tom)- 10 points
Wild Turkey (jake)- 7 points
Wild Turkey (hen)- 5 points
NO WILD TURKEY PULLETS ALLOWED (young turkeys that are less than one year old)
Caribou (bull)- 15 points
Caribou (cow)- 10 points
Mountain Goats or Bighorn Sheep (male)- 15 points
Mountain Goats or Bighorn Sheep (female)- 10 points
Predators- 10 points (does not include raccoons, badgers, etc)
Beaver- 1 point (limit 5 per every 2 WEEKS)
Small Game animals (1/2 a point, limit 5 per WEEK)
Hogs- 3 points (limit 5 per MONTH)
Bowfishing- 1/2 point per fish (limit 5 per WEEK)


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

*****New Rule**** *
If you dont check in with us at least once every 3 weeks, you are out of the contest no questions asked


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i agree!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

How many deer can you shoot in michigan? And hogs are nusciance animals in most of the country, ferral hogs anyway... charging to hunt them is a way to generate money off them. Not sayin they shouldn't count, but do they close season for residents?

If you want it about a challange, go one point per animal and give a list of x animals.... so say 12 species, deer bear elk moose caribou sheep hog turkey goat etc... max score is 12pts and see if anyone can complete a slam. Just because someone can shoot 20+ hogs doesn't mean they need to enter all of them.. 

Or you can make each animal 1pt... bonus points for score of the animal, so a 150" deer gets 3extra pts... etc


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I say no one will get a slam, for a kill to kill an elk, moose and caribou... thats like 15 thousand dollars haha.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

What's a bigfoot worth?:wink:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

1,000,000 points:lol3:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> What's a bigfoot worth?:wink:


lets just say you would win the contest :wink::banana::sign10:


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> 8 points are too much like 5 points 300+
> 4 points 200+ LBS 5 hog limit
> 3 points 100+


 Thats not fair. I agree with there being a limit but if an of you from up north have ever hunted hogs then you know how challenging it is to kill one with a bow, much less a big one. Imho hogs are much harder to kill then deer. I think it should be hogs 1-100lbs 5 points, 101-200lbs 10 points, and 201-300 15 points.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I said yes but I'm partial to it, I say that samll game such as rabbits, *****, etc. are fine but dont be killing every critter you see in the woods, I know that in my family the majority of the time if we kil it we eat it unless it's a varmit that we need to get rid of which doesnt happen very often, it's called hunting not killing imo.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

g5hoytbowhunter YOU shoot the most animals for no reason! I say forget it this year y'all are fighting like a bunch of girls.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i say 4-5 man teams


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> g5hoytbowhunter YOU shoot the most animals for no reason! I say forget it this year y'all are fighting like a bunch of girls.


 thanks muzzyman, im glad u put your thoughts in this, but your not going to be joining a team now, sorry dude, your not allowed to sign up because it is people like you that wreck it before it is started, and i dont want that


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> i say 4-5 man teams


we are doing 3 man teams with a limit of 10 teams, so if you are one of the 1st 30 to sign up, then you are in, if not, then sorry


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

N7709K said:


> How many deer can you shoot in michigan? And hogs are nusciance animals in most of the country, ferral hogs anyway... charging to hunt them is a way to generate money off them. Not sayin they shouldn't count, but do they close season for residents?
> 
> If you want it about a challange, go one point per animal and give a list of x animals.... so say 12 species, deer bear elk moose caribou sheep hog turkey goat etc... max score is 12pts and see if anyone can complete a slam. Just because someone can shoot 20+ hogs doesn't mean they need to enter all of them..
> 
> Or you can make each animal 1pt... bonus points for score of the animal, so a 150" deer gets 3extra pts... etc


there will be no slams i guarantee it, inless you have about $25,000 just laying around. and each animal will not be worth 1 point, the contest will get screwdd up because of this and i have already explained why. some animals are much more difficult to hunt than others. and the hog scores and limits will remain how they are, its not as hard as you say it is to kill a hog, i know people that can go out and get 2 or 3 a day


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

NEWLY EDITED RULES........WHAT ARE SOME THOUGHTS ON THIS. LET ME KNOW THROUGH PM OF ANY CHANGES THAT SHOULD BE MADE

1) Archery kills get full points (must prove it was shot with arrow)
2) Gun kills will get 1/2 of points listed for that animal
3) must be a current season for that animal
4) must show your tag or license in the picture
5) must not exceed bag limit
6) Only North American Big Game animals (including wild turkey)
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck over 150"- 15 points
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck over 120"- 12 points
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck over 100"- 9 points
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) buck under 100"- 5 points
Deer (whitetail or mule deer) doe- 5 points
Black bear- 10 points
Brown Bear- 15 points
Bull Moose- 15 points
Cow moose- 10 points
Bull Elk- 15 points
Cow Elk- 10 points
Wild Turkey (tom)- 10 points
Wild Turkey (jake)- 7 points
Wild Turkey (hen)- 5 points
NO WILD TURKEY PULLETS ALLOWED (young turkeys that are less than one year old)
Caribou (bull)- 15 points
Caribou (cow)- 10 points
Mountain Goats or Bighorn Sheep (male)- 15 points
Mountain Goats or Bighorn Sheep (female)- 10 points
Predators- 10 points (does not include raccoons, badgers, etc)
Beaver- 1 point (limit 5 per every 2 WEEKS)
Small Game animals (1/2 a point, limit 5 per WEEK)
Hogs- 3 points (limit 5 per MONTH)
Bowfishing- 1/2 point per fish (limit 5 per WEEK)


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

I changed it to *gun kills for ALL species get 1/2 points* because i was contacted by PM that some people dont have the chance to hunt with their bow a lot or their bow seasons in their state are not during the rut. this kid(s) would still like to participate though so i have changed the rules a little bit, dont think of this as an easy way to get points because you only get *1/2 points for gun kills*


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

i think this could work but take out the license in the pic, thats to personal


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> I changed it to *gun kills for ALL species get 1/2 points* because i was contacted by PM that some people dont have the chance to hunt with their bow a lot or their bow seasons in their state are not during the rut. this kid(s) would still like to participate though so i have changed the rules a little bit, dont think of this as an easy way to get points because you only get *1/2 points for gun kills*


you must also have proof that your animal was shot with an arrow may it be a bloody arrow or a hole in the animal that was clearly caused by a broadhead etc etc etc.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

sign up thread will be started soon, i will post a link when i start it


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1479864&p=1060725084#post1060725084
sign up quick spots are limited


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

K im in. Can me and outdoorkid1 be on the same team, cuz we go to the same schhol and are in the same grade.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> K im in. Can me and outdoorkid1 be on the same team, cuz we go to the same schhol and are in the same grade.


possibly


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> K im in. Can me and outdoorkid1 be on the same team, cuz we go to the same schhol and are in the same grade.


I don't want to be on the same team as you becasue I don't want to lose. JK JK JK, just kidding bow hunter11


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

well then me g5 and outdoormans3 will go kick but hahaha jk this is a different contest now its all on the hunter anybody can shoot small game


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

texashoghunter said:


> Thats not fair. I agree with there being a limit but if an of you from up north have ever hunted hogs then you know how challenging it is to kill one with a bow, much less a big one. Imho hogs are much harder to kill then deer. I think it should be hogs 1-100lbs 5 points, 101-200lbs 10 points, and 201-300 15 points.


how far up north? luckily the northern states dont have the hog problems the south has so thats why its difficult to hunt them...


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

N7709K said:


> how far up north? luckily the northern states dont have the hog problems the south has so thats why its difficult to hunt them...


u want into the contest?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^ ^^^

kinda wondering what this is hinting at


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree. I'm not in the contest, but why keep shooting birds and non-problem or non-game animals just for points. If you're going to kill it, at least have a better reason than killing it for "points".


Ignition kid said:


> I said yes but I'm partial to it, I say that samll game such as rabbits, *****, etc. are fine but dont be killing every critter you see in the woods, I know that in my family the majority of the time if we kil it we eat it unless it's a varmit that we need to get rid of which doesnt happen very often, it's called hunting not killing imo.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> there will be no slams i guarantee it, inless you have about $25,000 just laying around. and each animal will not be worth 1 point, the contest will get screwdd up because of this and i have already explained why. some animals are much more difficult to hunt than others. and the hog scores and limits will remain how they are, its not as hard as you say it is to kill a hog, i know people that can go out and get 2 or 3 a day


I am not going to argue over the points its your decision. BUT hogs are ranked as the #3 of animals. I gurantee you that they are much harder to hunt then a deer.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

texashoghunter said:


> I am not going to argue over the points its your decision. BUT hogs are ranked as the #3 of animals. I gurantee you that they are much harder to hunt then a deer.


It really depends were your hunting. Some farms in texas they are all over. They put out feeders and put blinds next to the feeders. They might have 50-100 come in to the feeder during the eveing. In other places, you might rarely see a hog. It all depends were your at. Like g5hoytbowhunter said, "I know people that go out and get 2 or 3 a day". Some people might only shoot 2 or 3 a year. Making the ferel hogs a high number of points would be fair to those who only shoot 1 a year, but places that have 1000s of them it would be easy to get 5 of them a week. I think the point system we have is good for now.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> It really depends were your hunting. Some farms in texas they are all over. They put out feeders and put blinds next to the feeders. They might have 50-100 come in to the feeder during the eveing. In other places, you might rarely see a hog. It all depends were your at. Like g5hoytbowhunter said, "I know people that go out and get 2 or 3 a day". Some people might only shoot 2 or 3 a year. Making the ferel hogs a high number of points would be fair to those who only shoot 1 a year, but places that have 1000s of them it would be easy to get 5 of them a week. I think the point system we have is good for now.


 x2 :thumbs_up


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> It really depends were your hunting. Some farms in texas they are all over. They put out feeders and put blinds next to the feeders. They might have 50-100 come in to the feeder during the eveing. In other places, you might rarely see a hog. It all depends were your at. Like g5hoytbowhunter said, "I know people that go out and get 2 or 3 a day". Some people might only shoot 2 or 3 a year. Making the ferel hogs a high number of points would be fair to those who only shoot 1 a year, but places that have 1000s of them it would be easy to get 5 of them a week. I think the point system we have is good for now.


Yeah thats true. I can definitly understand it if the 1/2 point rule w/ a gun applies.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

N7709K said:


> ^^^ ^^^
> 
> kinda wondering what this is hinting at


im just wondering if you are in or not because you seem to vote and have conversations on these threads so i think you should actually participate in what the whole thing is about


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> Should G5HoytBowhunter and Outdoorsman3 change the rules of the "Year Long Hunting Contest" so that it is actual hunting and not just a bunch of kids shooting every animal they see to try to get some points on an online hunting contest. There is no reason whatsoever that i have found to shoot all these little critters for no reason just to get points..... Here is what I think would be good rules for such a contest. Do you agree with it being changed or not? Vote Please.
> 
> 
> *ARCHERY ONLY (must show archery equipment in picture)*
> ...


You are a hypocrite you shoot a ton of animals just cause. I never said I wanted to be in your contest. But the last time I checked your not a mod and you can't ban me from a contest. There is no need to get all sad because I said your acting like a girl, but you are! Im not gonna talk anymore crap online but you should consult me next time not put on every thread that you start that *muzzyman1212 is not allowed in the contest*. So then I have to get on later to find that out instead of sending me a pm? Also you act like everything is about you guess what its not! Have fun with your little contest.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> g5hoytbowhunter YOU shoot the most animals for no reason! I say forget it this year y'all are fighting like a bunch of girls.


Yep, Gotta agree with that.

G5, you said you were the only one on your team getting points and shooting all of those starlings or whatever they are called and squirrels. 

This was all in the "new year long kill page" and then you posted saying your out of the contest and are tired of people shooting all of those birds for no reason. but you were one of those people.

I do respect how you left the contest and you want to help make it better and funner.

Sorry man, but had to say it.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> Yep, Gotta agree with that.
> 
> G5, you said you were the only one on your team getting points and shooting all of those starlings or whatever they are called and squirrels.
> 
> ...


 ya i cant say that i didnt do it, but after a few times of doing it, i really started thinking about it and i 

was like "why am i doing this?" you know what i mean dude. I saw this flaw in the last contest 

AFTER i participated in it and i will admit that i did shoot some stuff that i would never have shot 

without the year long contest. i am starting this because it my goal now to stop all of that because i 

now see that it is not right. 



@muzzyman1212
I dont need to be a mod to not let you in my contest just so you know


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

so besides all of that stuff above, who else wants to join? we still have lots of spots left


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

@muzzyman settle down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you didnt shoot anything so shut up at least g5 could hit animals yea you were using a recurve but i used one last week was hitting arrows almost at 20 yards if you can get closer than 20 yards to a bird then g5 is for sure better your not allowed in this contest dont post anything more on our threads!


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> @muzzyman settle down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you didnt shoot anything so shut up at least g5 could hit animals yea you were using a recurve but i used one last week was hitting arrows almost at 20 yards if you can get closer than 20 yards to a bird then g5 is for sure better your not allowed in this contest dont post anything more on our threads!


if fact if you look back on the other thread, i got a kill with a traditional bow


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1480646&p=1060734793#post1060734793
if you have comment on this contest, go to this page


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

*also if people are bickering, they will automatically be removed from the contest no questions asked*


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1480646&p=1060734793#post1060734793

go here to make comments on the new contest


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't want in because, no offense, these in the past haven't worked.... they end up like this one did


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

wolfeman said:


> @muzzyman settle down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> you didnt shoot anything so shut up at least g5 could hit animals yea you were using a recurve but i used one last week was hitting arrows almost at 20 yards if you can get closer than 20 yards to a bird then g5 is for sure better your not allowed in this contest dont post anything more on our threads!


Dude im not even gonna argue because arguing on the internet is pointless all I have to say is talk on the internet is cheap. Also if my dad payed for my arrows I would be shooting at anything that moved too but I actually have to pay too mine. I have killed plenty of birds with a compound in the past. And g5 I know you killed one with a trad bow and honestly I don't give a crap If I hunted over birdseed anyone could probably kill one too.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

everyone needs to settle down.. if you want this one shut down like the last one was warned about, keep it up


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> everyone needs to settle down.. if you want this one shut down like the last one was warned about, keep it up


I know man they are ganging up on me haha! Im done though I got my anger out for today. :teeth:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I agree with n77 and Muzzy, I hate how people are arguing over this online contest like we are playing for a 5 grand prize, if people keep bickering like in my contest, I can kiss this contest goodbye and go play in the adults league, at least it would be mature.. lets try not to make another failed contest...


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I agree with n77 and Muzzy, I hate how people are arguing over this online contest like we are playing for a 5 grand prize, if people keep bickering like in my contest, I can kiss this contest goodbye and go play in the adults league, at least it would be mature.. lets try not to make another failed contest...


I was thinking about doing the adult contests from now on too cause they say something they mean it! Also there is not much bickering. Sorry for how I may have came off in my earlier post I was just worked up sorry for you guys that it wasn't directed to.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Dude im not even gonna argue because arguing on the internet is pointless all I have to say is talk on the internet is cheap. Also if my dad payed for my arrows I would be shooting at anything that moved too but I actually have to pay too mine. I have killed plenty of birds with a compound in the past. And g5 I know you killed one with a trad bow and honestly I don't give a crap If I hunted over birdseed anyone could probably kill one too.


 when ever did i say i was hunting over bird seed? because if i remember correctly, i wasnt. But you must remember cuz you were there right? yeah that must be it. And im pretty sure all the talk about birds is over with, lets leave it in the past, okay. If you are just gonna start trouble then stop posting on these threads. You are just wrecking it before it begins. Actually, since YOU chose not to participate in the contest, i dont want you posting in these threads at all, i know i cant stop you, but it woud be nice if you just stopped posting because your starting crap we dont need. If you want in the contest, then fine, you can, but if you start something youre out, along with anyone else who starts stuff. But until you say your in...........*LEAVE*


----------

